

First look: latest Google Android SDK a big improvement - slurpme
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080217-first-look-latest-google-android-sdk-a-big-improvement.html

======
samwise
Google might be a little to late. The battle will be between apple and google
on the hand held front. However apple will need to crank out a new iphone
design if they want to compete with the new android phones that will be coming
out. Consumers have grown to think of any phone over a year old an old model
and inferior model.

